# hey guys, new bow... any good?



## brian923 (Jun 14, 2008)

hey guys, i am new to bows so please bear with me. i bought a bow from a friend of my father, who shot it once, and didnt like it. i paid 175.00$ for it and i came with a hard case, and 5 arrows with field tips and broadheads, a sight, and a detachable quiver, stabilizer and cobra quick release.

my question is... is it a good bow? its a PSE, and the only thing written on it is team primos, and 33 special. its a funny looking camoflauge pattern, but i figured that it was an in-expensive way to get into bow shooting and hunting. i still havent shot it yet, as i have not very much free time.

also, how important is the camo pattern on a bow? can it be painted?? or better to stay with the pattern...

just wondering if it was a good bow, and a good perchase. thanks guys, brian


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think the camo pattern is a very big deal at all. The most important thing will be to go to a bow shop and get the bow set up for you. They will measure your draw length and adjust the bow so it fits you.


----------



## Richh56 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have that same Bow. made by PSE in 2003. They retailed for $575.00. 
They are 60 to 70 LB drawl. The camo pattern is funky like jungle pattern but thats fine. They are 33 inches from wheel to wheel and weigh in at 4.8 LBs.

Dam fine bow, even 6 seasons later they are amoung the top of the list. PSE makes great bows.

I have taken 8 deer and one boar with mine.

Hunt and enjoy your Team Primos 33 Special.


----------

